# Bundeswehr Socken - halten die wirklich so warm?



## zyntex (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe jetzt schon sehr oft gehört das die Socken von der Bundewsehr wohl ziemlich warm halten sollen.

Da ich selber nie bei der Bundeswehr war würde mich einmal interessieren ob jemand von euch das bestätigen kann und natürlich weiß woher ich diese beziehen könnte?

Ja ich weiß das man Google benutzten kann aber dort findet man unendlich viele Angebote und alle werben damit "die Originale" zu haben, also warum nicht mal hier in der Community nachfragen


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Januar 2019)

Man bekommt diese grünen Stulpen auch in jedem Militarialaden.

Tja warm ist so ein Gefühl das bei jedem anders ist, also im Winter bei - 20 °C sind die mir echt zu wenig gewesen.


----------



## Ray2015 (12. Januar 2019)

War sechs Jahre beim Bund und die Dinger halten schon warm. Würde mir aber lieber vernünftige und dicke Baumwoll-Socken kaufen. Die machen genauso warm und sehen etwas besser aus


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2019)

Es sind lange grüne Socken... Im Sommer zu warm, im (richtigen) Winter zu kalt. Liegt aber dann auch an den Stiefeln, früher zumindest.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Januar 2019)

Würd mir ein paar qualitative Wollsocken kaufen, bei mir haben die originalen Socken immer gejuckt wie Sau ^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bert2007 (12. Januar 2019)

In meiner aktiven Dienstzeit habe ich immer schwarze Socken getragen, allerdings auch keine dienstlich gelieferten Stiefel. Gerade im Sommer waren die Grünen echt unangenehm. Die braunen Einsatzsocken waren da schon etwas besser, wenn auch nicht optimal.


----------



## P2063 (13. Januar 2019)

Die besten Socken haben einen Anteil von mindestens 30% Merino-Schurwolle. Das Zeug hat den Vorteil, relativ viel Wasser aufnehmen zu können ohne sich feucht anzufühlen, während sich Baumwolle wenn sie ein mal feucht wird auch sofort so anfühlt und auch relativ lange nass bleibt. Es gibt nicht umsonst das Sprichwort "cotton is rotten". Außerdem hat Merino durch seine Struktur den Vorteil, keine starke Reibung zu verursachen. Sie sind zwar relativ teuer, aber wenn sie dich nicht nur in der Wohnung warm halten sollen sondern du auch damit wandern/laufen/generell sport machen gehst gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Es sind lange grüne Socken... Im Sommer zu warm, im (richtigen) Winter zu kalt. Liegt aber dann auch an den Stiefeln, früher zumindest.


War bei mir genauso. Ich fand die nicht besonders.


----------



## S754 (8. Februar 2019)

Ne die sind echt nix. Drum auch so billig zu haben.
Total unangenehm. Kauf lieber gscheide Skisocken.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Februar 2019)

zyntex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe jetzt schon sehr oft gehört das die Socken von der Bundewsehr wohl ziemlich warm halten sollen.
> Da ich selber nie bei der Bundeswehr war würde mich einmal interessieren ob jemand von euch das bestätigen kann und natürlich weiß woher ich diese beziehen könnte?
> Ja ich weiß das man Google benutzten kann aber dort findet man unendlich viele Angebote und alle werben damit "die Originale" zu haben, also warum nicht mal hier in der Community nachfragen



Leider gibts verschiedene Socken, über die Jahre hab ich einige qualitative Unterschiede erlebt.
Du bekommst 3 Paar Stiefelsocken für 6€, wobei ich persönlich die Tropensocken bevorzugt habe - steht und fällt auch mit dem Stiefel den du trägst.

Was du beachten solltest, die Dinger kommen echt lang das Bein hoch - das gefällt nicht jedem. Die Tropensocken können zudem recht eng anliegen, was mir gut gefallen hat dank besserem Gefühl im Stiefel (im Gebirge für mich ein deutlicher Vorteil).
Wenn du günstige lange dicke Socken suchst, dann dürftest du glücklich werden, ansonsten gibts genug Alternativen, die dann aber teurer sein dürften.
Wenns dich interessiert, investier halt nen 10er und kauf 3x Grüne Socken und 3x Tropensocken (Socken & Struempfe im Bundeswehr und Freizeitshop) viel kaputt machste dabei nicht.


----------

